# mossberg vs remington



## scezar (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello !

I'm new hunter from Poland. I'm look for some advice In my first hunting gun purchase.

I choose US produkt, but i'm not sure what kind of rifle I shuld buy.

I'm think about flexible and good quality rifle like Mossberg 835 Turkey/Deer combo or just 835 Slugster for different hunting targets like boar, deer, duck, guss or small game like rabbit.

Please, I wish hear from you some opinion about this hunting rifles, and Mossberg Mark also.

Second choice what I make is a Remington 870 Super slug, can sou tell me about this rifle anything good or bad ? Can I put to his barell different chockes for flexiblity In hunting ?

Any opinion and help would be great and helpfull.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Neither are rifles, they are shot guns. The Remington 870 has one of the best reps for pump guns in the USA.
Slug guns are for shooting slugs, not worth a hill of beans for small game but OK for deer.

 Al


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

welcome man. if yer gona be huttin for dear and a fairly close range i would go with the 835 combo. that way you can throw some turkey hunts in as well. the 870 is an awesome shotgun but what yer talkin about for dear, i would maybe try to go with a rifle like an 30-06, 270, 308 maybe depends on what kind of hunting you are doin.


----------



## benellifanatic (Mar 31, 2009)

Remington 870 combo, my choice............


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My wife and I both use the 835 with not a single complaint. Great gun, IMO.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Have had a 870 wingmaster for over 20 years and haven't done anything to it except for a good cleaning once a year after the seasons over. Could be the last shotgun you ever own, but what fun would that be. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Mossy 835 can't carry the Remington 870's jock. The 870 is quite possibly the best & certainly the most proven pump shotgun of all time...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> The Mossy 835 can't carry the Remington 870's jock. The 870 is quite possibly the best & certainly the most proven pump shotgun of all time...


 :eyeroll:

Did I mention that I ran over my 835 with a F-150 (front tire). Not a single problem after. Just a small adjustment to re-center the scope and back to hunting. In all seriousness, I believe the 835 is the best value you can get in a shot gun. I'd bet that most of the nay-sayers have never even owned one. :-?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

iwantabuggy said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > The Mossy 835 can't carry the Remington 870's jock. The 870 is quite possibly the best & certainly the most proven pump shotgun of all time...
> ...


I had two 835s, both had multiple malfunction (feeding, ejection, ignition) issues out of the box.

Had & have a bunch of 870s in the last 30 years and never had a single issue. Never had an issue with any of our Dept 870s in the 26 years I've been here, as well....

Not saying you haven't had luck with your 835, but even casual research shows the 870 has a reliability track record the Mossy 835 can't hope to match...


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

> Did I mention that I ran over my 835 with a F-150 (front tire). Not a single problem after.


did you also put the 870 through the same rigorous test to see how that one would hold up? 
i love my 870 and never had any problem with it. i bought a slug barrel for it so it makes a nice deer gun as well. but to answer your question scezar you can get different chokes for it. i use mine for everything to dove, turkey, and deer. i dont have any personal experience with the 835 but one of my friends had one... needless to say he had it for about 2 months, traded it in and got an 870 and he loves it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

crosshunt said:


> > Did I mention that I ran over my 835 with a F-150 (front tire). Not a single problem after.
> 
> 
> did you also put the 870 through the same rigorous test to see how that one would hold up?


Sure..... You guys seem pretty confident. Bring yours over and we'll put it to the same test.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The 835 is a good gun but I don't think anything can run with the 870.

The 870 is an easy gun to clean and get replacement parts for also. The only thing I have ever had to do is replace the stock. I put a sure shot stock on in about a half hour and I am no gunsmith. My friends 835 had problems with jamming and short stroking much like the browning bps's do.

I would go with the 870 combo as well


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What? No takers? I'd be happy to run over an 870 with my F150. My guess is it would do just about the same as the 835.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

iwantabuggy said:


> What? No takers? I'd be happy to run over an 870 with my F150. My guess is it would do just about the same as the 835.


 

I'll take your word on it. I like my guns above the tires and off the ground. The 835 was unloaded right?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Honestly, It has been a few years, so I don't remember for sure, but I had a dead turkey, so I am pretty sure it would have been un-loaded.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Somehow I've hunted for better than 4 decades without ever running over one of my firearms. Not so sure if I did I would post it on a forum, but to each his own...

On the lighter side though, there has got to be a story that goes with it, please share it! :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Pretty sure I already did a couple years back on the Turkey Hunting Forum. Do a search there and if you don't find it, I'll tell it again.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the 835 combo my dad the 870.Both are good guns of equal quality.All these wonderous tales of one brands superiority over the other is toro poo poo.You cant go wrong with either.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Bernie P. said:


> I have the 835 combo my dad the 870.Both are good guns of equal quality.All these wonderous tales of one brands superiority over the other is toro poo poo.You cant go wrong with either.


If you are refering to me, I'd remind you that I never said anything bad about the 870. All I am saying is that there is nothing wrong with the 835 either.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really referring to anyone.I love my 835.It's just that whenever these one brand vs another type threads come up be it rifle,shotgun whatever some start making all sorts of claims that are ultra biased and no help to anyone.Sorry if you or anyone else took offense.


----------



## TIKKA_T3_HUNTER (May 16, 2009)

well I am a semi profesional hunter and i have a remington 870 legacy and personally i love this gun. It shoots very well and is very accurate. I also recommend the sx3 i have shot it and like it to


----------



## scezar (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank You all for your opinion and information. It's very helpfull. I think remington 870 is the best choice atm for me. 
But, I'm still thinking about some automat - autoloader, reminded before SX3, but pum-action is more unbreakble.

Cezar


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

scezar said:


> Thank You all for your opinion and information. It's very helpfull. I think remington 870 is the best choice atm for me.
> But, I'm still thinking about some automat - autoloader, reminded before SX3, but pum-action is more unbreakble.
> 
> Cezar


Your pump will be more reliable .....last year during a chilly duck hunt my friends Browning semi auto jammed up steady.... while my pump (870 wingmaster)was still droppin em steady i now shoot a mossberg model 500 and love both guns.


----------



## piesman (Aug 2, 2009)

pump shotguns are way more reliable than auto's . I have both pumps and auto's, the pump shotgun will feed almost any shell, but the auto's are way more pickier. If you want something you can trust, get either the remy or the mossberg with the combo, they are really good deal.

'nothing gets the attention of people when you crank a pump shotgun'
when you hear 'clack clack' that means run


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

scezar said:


> Hello !
> 
> I'm new hunter from Poland. I'm look for some advice In my first hunting gun purchase.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the remington is a better a better shotgun. I feel the mossberg shot gun is a flimsy gun. I like remingtons double bar pump mechanism. If you are looking at a multi purpose package id go with the remington 870 express combo that comes with the field barrel and the slug barrel in either 12 or 20 ga. but if you go with the mossberg id make sure to get both barrels as well.


----------

